# Discus medal ceremony



## peanut (3 September 2012)

The Duchess of Cambridge presented the medals and I wondered why she didn't shake hands with the Iranian who won the silver medal?  She didn't extend her hand and neither did he, so it must have been pre-arranged not to shake hands.

Does anyone know why this was?


----------



## teapot (3 September 2012)

Cultural custom - it's a sign of disrespect for middle eastern men to shake a woman's hand


----------

